# How do I get to Seattle from Kent?



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay, seriously.

What is the least crappy way to get to the U district from the southern-ish areas of the sound?

I live in Auburn, and take the Interurban / Green river trails about out to the airport, but then I end up in crappy places that I don't want to be.

Someone led me on a ride once that got to Mercer island pretty smoothly. I have no idea where that is, and this guy moved away.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

*King County Cycling Guide Map*

Here is the link http://www.metrokc.gov/kcdot/roads/bike/map.cfm to the King County Bicycle Guide Map. I've done the ride to the U-District on several occasions from Tacoma. Unfortunately I don't know all of the road names, but I do know the route by landmarks etc. You have three options, after following interurban or interurban/green river trail to I-405 the three options begin:

1. Option one is to continue to follow the trail network along the Duwammish river to the West Seattle Bridge, follow the bike route downtown. From there you either can climb to Capitol Hill and then ride down into the U-Dirstrict or ride through downtown over to Eastlake and then to the U-District or ride Dexter Avenue into Fremont and then pick up the Burke-Gilman to the U-District.

2. Option two is to ride the STP route backward from I-405 through Renton, north on Rainier Ave and then drop down to Lake Washington Blvd and continue north through the Arboretum and cross Montlake into the U-District or follow Interlaken to Eastlake and into the U-District.

3. Option three is to start option two but cut through Renton to the east side of Lake Washington at Colon Park and continue north along the trail to the I-90 trail over to Mercer Island and then Seattle and pick back up at option 2 along Lake Washington.

There probably is not one ideal way, but I have ridden option one many times to Alki and then completed the hilly route coming back to Tacoma following the sound. 

Option 1 can be problematic depending on traffic once you get into downtown Seattle and some people don't like riding through the South Park area of Seattle. I don't mind this stretch but there are a lot of turns to remember.

Option 2 and 3 can have heavy suburban traffic in the Renton area. Option three is longer than two and you don't have to ride through Rainier Valley. 

I think I have given you a long winded explanation that either way, you will have to pick your poison regarding an ideal route. 

Use the map, follow my basic instructions and highlight and write down a turn by turn route that works for you.

Bike Tek in Auburn and King County LIbrary Branches usually have a hard copy of the map that I provided in the link.

Ride Safe


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the link, I'm looking at the map now. Seems like it should provide what I need!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

What Spinnerman said. I think Option 2 is the best.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*navigating through Renton*

The trick is navigating through Renton from the Interurban. I live in Pigwallup and ride to work in Renton occasionally. Once you get into Renton, you can take the nornal route around the Lake to get into the U District.

I don't know all of the streets, but I take a right off the Interurban trail at Tukwila at the Sounder station. That will lead you past Boeing Longacres site. That road will kick you out onto Grady Way. From there, you take a left at the first light you encounter, then your first right onto 7th. From there, you find your way into downtown Renton (past the Spirit of Washington Dinner Train Depot) and make your way toward the Renton Airport. Once at the airport you can hop on Rainier Ave. and take the normal lake loop:

- Rainier Ave to Rainier Beach to Seward Park to Lake Washington Blvd North through Leschi, Madrona, past the Cobaine house, up to the Arboretum and into Montlake/UW.

Sorry this is not real specific...PM me if you want more details about this route.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

kmc said:


> The trick is navigating through Renton from the Interurban.


Werd. Getting to Interurban is easy from Auburn, and getting to the U isn't hard from Lk Wash blvd, it's the junction at Renton that confounded me. 

That sounds pretty straightforward. Sometimes I wish my new Garmin Edge had mapping, but really, I don't -- I'd be looking at it, instead of the road!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*That worked*

The downtown Renton part was indeed a little ugly, especially the bit of Rainier ave before the bike lane showed up, but after that it was all good.

Only about 2 hours from Auburn to downtown. Not bad.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*map*

Try this route...a little crude but I think you can figure it out from this.

You can avoid most of the ugly part of Rainier by taking the road next to the Airport. You will see where you can take a left onto Rainier, then it is only a block or so until the bike path starts...





Argentius said:


> The downtown Renton part was indeed a little ugly, especially the bit of Rainier ave before the bike lane showed up, but after that it was all good.
> 
> Only about 2 hours from Auburn to downtown. Not bad.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks! I'll give that a try next time. 

It wasn't so bad today, but if it were raining and at commute time I wouldn't have been happy on rainier ave.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I think we did most of that route once going to Coulon Park and then up the East Side to Mercer Island. Most times we have done the route has been early Saturday morning and it really isn't that bad going the main roads up to Lake Washington Blvd. It is the coming back when it starts to get busy. I'll see if I can remember that route for next time. 

.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a commuter friend who does this Kent-Seattle route:

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Kent-to-Seattle-and-Lake-Union-Commuter


----------

